# WANTED- arm warmers and overshoes



## iLB (29 Sep 2010)

I'm looking for some cheap/free arm warmers and overshoes for a poor student with big feet and skinny arms... please help me


----------



## John Ponting (29 Sep 2010)

iLB said:


> I'm looking for some cheap/free arm warmers and overshoes for a poor student with big feet and skinny arms... please help me




try your local ALDI - they had cheap arm & leg warmers. Just may still have some in the shop.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Sep 2010)

iLB said:


> I'm looking for some cheap/free arm warmers and overshoes for a poor student with big feet and skinny arms... please help me


I haz overshoes Andy. Size 11? I'll need to check if they are in good enough 'nick' though... Martin 235 has got loads of armwarmers he doesn't use... I'll text you if / when I get out of work and float...possibly tomorrow given the amount of rain that's tumbling!

A nice pair of 'Ladies' thick stockings would be good armwarmers. davywalnuts has probably got a few odd ones lying around from various bank raids / dressing up activities etc...


----------



## iLB (29 Sep 2010)

size 11 sounds spot on martin  it was very wet up here this afternoon as well


----------



## Aperitif (30 Sep 2010)

Got these - one 'cosmetic' velcro thingy at the top of the zip departed...not used to climbing at speed either!
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/endura/road-overshoes-ec011695
and a pair of fabric ones. Text me a delivery address Andy, as I am in and out of here at the moment. (PS Ian has got a pair of those tattoed armwarmers - but he seems to wear them all year round! ) Take care.


----------



## iLB (5 Oct 2010)

no sign of arm warmers in ALDI when i went last week sadly


----------



## topcat1 (6 Oct 2010)

pick a set Andy i'll get them for you


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Oct 2010)

topcat1 said:


> pick a set Andy i'll get them for you



Now that is what's so good about CycleChat 

iLB, the Rapha stuff is nice


----------



## iLB (8 Oct 2010)

thanks alot dave, are you sure that's ok? i quite like the sportful 'no rain' ones, but i'm not that fussy when it comes to free stuff!


----------



## topcat1 (8 Oct 2010)

hope you like red  , pm an address and i'll send them on


----------

